# 300zx AE! Modding...



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey how is everything, this is my first thread, first post... I am new to this forum. I just acquired a 300zx turbo AE...
I know there is an 'initial mods' thread, but it isn't as clear as one would want.
Can you guys post your opinions on what should be the FIRST and SECOND mod to a AE 3z... 
My thoughts...
First mod... upgrade the stock intake mani (heard these are really bad and bottleneck performance)... i also heard that with a little modding... a pathfinder mani would do the trick... not sure on this though...Ppl say that before fidget-ing with the boost... first do all the other things. ???
as for the boost controller... and the like... I am not sure of the pricing on this... but my starting budget is around 400 bux...(including CHEAP backyard friend labor)... Anyone have any suggestions?..

PS: this AE IS NOT RESTORE MATERIAL... it's gonna be a beast eventually.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

First order of business would be to raise boost. You should be able to get to 12 psi with no problems and no other mods. Get an open style air filter, upping the boost on the stock one can cause the turbo to suck the rubber intake piping closed. That's not good. 

$400 is a nice chunk to start with. 

A manual boost controller  will run about $50. Get a real boost guage as well. An Autometer will run you about $60. An open air filter like mine (Spectre) will run about $50, including replacing all the intake piping. I used 3" aluminized exhaust piping, you might want to use something different as this will rust over time. Unless you are like me and take your car apart 3 times a week, this is not for you. 

You could spend the rest on a catback, open that restrictive exhaust a bit, and then the added boost will give you that much more power. A decent catback is about $350 shipped from Certified Muffler, or maybe a local shop can piece together one for you for less.

Good places to start if you just want another 40-60 Hp right off the bat. 

Above 12-13 pounds of boost, I recommend a fuel pump and an appropriate fuel pressure regulator. Both of those will likely run you more than $400, though. The things I've listed above are a good place to start, and will most likely satisfy your lust for Hp, at least for a little while.......


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks alot.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

a friend recomended an electronic boost controller... Anyone know how much those would and should run around... remember my tight budget... any opinions on either manual or electronic... use the savings from manual for other things... or just get an electronic to begin with... he said its not much cheaper than the manual plus the boost guage...etc :fluffy:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

An electronic boost controller will really gouge into your budget. Prices are around 300 bucks you can spend more or less just depends. I would recommend getting an intake, and even though it is out of your price a 3in turbo back exhuast (or 3in downpipe with an electronic cut out welded in), and a boost controller. It is fairly cheap at this point, but after this your going to have to start spending money as your turbocharger will be at the max, you will be out of fuel, and your going to need an intercooler.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> a friend recomended an electronic boost controller... Anyone know how much those would and should run around... remember my tight budget... any opinions on either manual or electronic... use the savings from manual for other things... or just get an electronic to begin with... he said its not much cheaper than the manual plus the boost guage...etc :fluffy:


The MBC I posted the link to is about $55 shipped. A boost guage is about $60 at your local ricer shop. That $115. An EBC is gonna cost you about double that and then some, even a used one. The cheapest I've seen Profec-Bs running through the local channels were about $250-$275.....


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

hrm strange... i see a S***LOAD of MBC's on ebay for under 15 bux shipped ... lotsa them with "high feedback" ... but a friend said that to have an MBC you need a boost guage so you know how much boost you're running... If you dont mind... does anyone know how much it costs for a boost guage?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Well Zen estimated 60 for a decent one, but there's a large selection to choose from.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> hrm strange... i see a S***LOAD of MBC's on ebay for under 15 bux shipped ... lotsa them with "high feedback" ... but a friend said that to have an MBC you need a boost guage so you know how much boost you're running... If you dont mind... does anyone know how much it costs for a boost guage?



I got mine for like 35 bucks just to get me going. Autometer Autogage.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Autometer Autogage.


how much¿ heh.... how long to install? 
.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> how much¿ heh.... how long to install?
> .



I said I got it for 35 bucks. Took about 15 minutes to install.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> hrm strange... i see a S***LOAD of MBC's on ebay for under 15 bux shipped ... lotsa them with "high feedback" ... but a friend said that to have an MBC you need a boost guage so you know how much boost you're running... If you dont mind... does anyone know how much it costs for a boost guage?


I don't really trust Ebay manual boost controllers, you never know exactly how it will work...... The one I purchased from a legit source has worked perfectly for over a year. 
And your friend is somewhat correct, but you should have a boost guage with _any_ boost controller you use. The difference between safe psi and engine damage (at least on the stock fuel system) is about 3 psi, you really want to know exactly what is going on in your engine at all times. Get a boost guage no matter what controller you use. 

What brands are these boost controllers you've seen on Ebay? Are they used or new? I certainly would never buy a used MBC off Ebay. $15 is not worth a blown engine.....


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I don't really trust Ebay manual boost controllers, you never know exactly how it will work...... The one I purchased from a legit source has worked perfectly for over a year.
> And your friend is somewhat correct, but you should have a boost guage with _any_ boost controller you use. The difference between safe psi and engine damage (at least on the stock fuel system) is about 3 psi, you really want to know exactly what is going on in your engine at all times. Get a boost guage no matter what controller you use.
> 
> What brands are these boost controllers you've seen on Ebay? Are they used or new? I certainly would never buy a used MBC off Ebay. $15 is not worth a blown engine.....



nah used...brand new... but 
sorry i thought you meant the MBC was 35$...
so a boost guage is around ~50 for example right... do you need any additional parts... is the installation really hard? i Ebayed for boost guages... couldnt find anything under 200.... 

just my luck tho....

1 more thing... THIS IS BY FAR THE MOST HELPFUL FORUM IVE EVER BEEN AT... even though only a handful of active members...good info... for that i thank yall.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

For modifications I would suggest not using Ebay. You keep saying eBay this and that and the thing is you can get really screwed on there.

As for a Boost gauge google it and I bet there are a bunch. www.amzperformance.com has a few listed and so do many other sites. If you can't find one for less then 200 something is wrong.

You shouldn't need anything extra everything should be included in the kit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> nah used...brand new... but
> sorry i thought you meant the MBC was 35$...
> so a boost guage is around ~50 for example right... do you need any additional parts... is the installation really hard? i Ebayed for boost guages... couldnt find anything under 200....
> 
> ...


Check www.summitracing.com for a Autometer Autogage boost gauge. Or look at the Autometer Ultra-Lite gauges. If the boost gauge is going in the center of the dash where the 2 exsisting ones are get the size 2 5/8"


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

http://store.summitracing.com/defau...earchinresults=false&N=0&target=egnsearch.asp

?

I cant seem to find one 2 and 5/8 "
all boost guages
http://store.summitracing.com/defau...earchinresults=false&N=0&target=egnsearch.asp

great site tho...its bookmarked

******EDIT

http://store.summitracing.com/defau...earchinresults=false&N=0&target=egnsearch.asp PIMPIN


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RandomGuy said:


> nah used...brand new... but
> sorry i thought you meant the MBC was 35$...
> so a boost guage is around ~50 for example right... do you need any additional parts... is the installation really hard? i Ebayed for boost guages... couldnt find anything under 200....
> 
> ...


I got my Autometer Phantom from the local ricer shop for about $60 in 2001. Being lazy that day, I also let them install it for another $15. I also bought a guage pod to install it, and the A/F guage I had bought, in (this was in another car). Bought both gauges, the pod , and had them all installed for less than $200. 
Like JamesZ said, stay away from Ebay for most things. I have found some good deals on there, especially now for stuff I need for my bike, but you take your wallet in your hands every time you walk in there. Check out feedback specifically, and don't buy from anyone that doesn't use Paypal (unless you don't have it and can't get it), that's one of the ways to protect yourself from a bad transaction. Paypal will reimburse you if the transaction goes sour. I've only had that happen once, but when I initiated an _Item Not Received_ inquiry, the refund was about a day later.....


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

awesome... so for decent boost guage and mbc, itll be around 150-175 installed. Thats wut ill need to boost it heh... Now for the exhaust system... The catback taht was mentioned earlier in the thread... looks good... if its 350 shipped im definitely on it.so 500 bux... and already has a K&N filter.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Don't get a cat-back. Go 3in turbo back or none at all. certified muffler makes an entire system.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Don't get a cat-back. Go 3in turbo back or none at all. certified muffler makes an entire system.


They do indeed, but the good stainless turbo back can top $900 shipped..... A catback isn't bad for freeing up a little bit of engine breathing early on. He can always sell it when he gets higher up in the Hp bracket, and when he can afford a better system.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> They do indeed, but the good stainless turbo back can top $900 shipped..... A catback isn't bad for freeing up a little bit of engine breathing early on. He can always sell it when he gets higher up in the Hp bracket, and when he can afford a better system.


Or be like me and run an HKS cat-back with a high flow cat. And then have a 3in downpipe with an electronic cut-out on it. But that is just so my car looks stock. But if I could go back I would of just bought a 3in turbo back.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Or be like me and run an HKS cat-back with a high flow cat. And then have a 3in downpipe with an electronic cut-out on it. But that is just so my car looks stock. But if I could go back I would of just bought a 3in turbo back.


Yeah, same here, but that sounds like an expense he can't afford right now, remember what his budget was..... He'll have enough problems putting that power down when he gets to the same point I was. 

My mod list as it would/should have been:

1. Boost controller, air filter, boost guage, turbo back exhaust.
2. Fuel pump, fuel filter, correct fuel pressure regulator, 
3. LSD differential, better clutch, FS5R30A transmission/driveshaft.
4. Reflashed ECU, T3/T4 or TO4R, bigger injectors. 

At that point I should have been deep in the 11s, or better, I would think. Of course these are not mods for someone who wants a track car. You've got a better idea on the suspension and brake setups for that than I do.


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

holy crap this site is awesome... soo many helpful people seriously... this online community is much better than any forum... We need to arrange something like meetings for members in the same state...etc :jump: 

but on the real... all u helpfull Z forum members >>> I SALUTE U heh


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how much boost (psi) will the stock clutch hold consistantly? And about your exhaust I think you should go to a muffler shop and have them make you one to your specifications.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> how much boost (psi) will the stock clutch hold consistantly? And about your exhaust I think you should go to a muffler shop and have them make you one to your specifications.


It should hold about 10 pounds of boost, that's where mine held fairly well. Others have had issues at that point, others have gone beyond it.


----------

